# my Green man from stone ware clay!



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

I have not messed with clay very much. This is only the 4th time I have played around with it. I have a kiln at a pottery place which rents space to fire it up once dry (25 cents a square inch) and they also allow you to use their glazes for a very small fee (If I glaze it will be various greens).
I did a few touch ups to the face and such after this pic but not much of a change.
I would like some opinions on it. Is it a good enough style/job to sell? I thought I would make a few up to sell at my produce booth during the farmers market to bring in a little extra cash.
If it's good enough, how much should I price them?
What would you do different?
Thank you for your input/advice on this.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it's very nicely done  You might want to do a few different renditions with more leafy things on the face part for those who REALLY like the leafy greenman look. You just never know with art pieces what someone will like, ya know?

Pricing is hard on art. Depends on your clientele. Here, at the Madison Farmer's Market, I'd be pricing those in the $40 to $50 range. At our Stoughon Market, I'd probably go with a minimum of $25. 

With stoneware you've probably got 2 firings to pay for (bisque and then glaze) although you CAN do a dry clay glazing if the studio will let you. (it can cause some problems in a glaze firing if the pieces aren't able to go up as fast as the bisqued pieces can). You should write down how much the clay was, how much you'll pay for firing, then double it and see where you are. That would be your base minimum. 

You can price yourself out of the market, and you can go the other way...too cheap and buyers will think it's cheap.

So....that's my input, other than I like it  Well done.

eta: buyers who like items like this also love Man in the Moon and Man in the Sun items, btw. They all seem connected somehow.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank you. I had thought the same thing with the adding of more leaves since it did look kinda plain.lol. I saw a wonderful 2 tone glazing merge on a green man done years ago online. I loved what they did with the glaze.
I am not sure if I will go with the market thing but thought if I did, I should probably get some ideas / input first.
Thank you for your advice. I think I will go add some more leaves before it dries too much- it has been about 24 hours, so hopefully it will not be too late.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Glazes tend to pool in the crevices and go darker...you could get some really interesting results using some of the various breaking greens...or the matt greens perhaps...with some translucent green over the top.

you really should hang a few on your stall and see what happens. You could always put them up without price tags and see what kind of reception you get  I'm betting people will love them.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is fabulous..you really are talented!

PQ


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, I LOVE it! I like the idea of more leaves, though. I would think they'd be a great seller!


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

I love your Greenman! I think it would do rather well for sale.


----------

